# Which cloud storage service do digit members uses (if any)?



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2019)

With the ever increasing number of media that I generate and realizing that keeping them all offline is a very risky affair, I have decided that I do need some form of cloud storage in order to have peace of mind.
I already use dropbox for having a backup of all my documents. My requirement are simple:
1. Not costly
2. Secure (of course)
3. Good privacy policy
4. 2 TB of space (since I figure I would be storing all the pictures and few videos. For this even 1 TB is ok for now, but I think 2 TB is quite comfortable).

 Now, I have researched on One drive, Google drive, Amazon cloud and some more, and they are either quite costly (dropbox), have shady privacy policy (Google) or have bundled things I dont want (Microsoft), or are limited to 1 TB (Microsoft again).

So, I just happen to come across this cloud service which was promoted on XDA: Thunderdrive: Get Lifetime Cloud Storage for Under $60 with Two Amazing Deals

The cloud service seems a good and real thing as per my current research. Have a one time promotional amount to pay of about $60 and you get 2 TB of storage. It doesn't have Android or desktop client but promises to launch soon. (Not much important for me anyway). Says it provides 256-AES encryption and in a Youtube video also promised to launch a server in India too (I have emailed about this, and am expecting a reply soon).

Youtube video: 




I want to know the views of my fellow friends here. Does it seems shady to you guys?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2019)

I use Google drive, One Drive for important docs and Mega, Mediafire for sharing large files. My cloud storage needs are minimal as I keep redundant offline backup of important data.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

You can get Office 365 6 users 6TB(1TB per user account) 1 year version for 4.4k from amazon(cloudtail) which is the best deal for Indian users eyes closed.Only limitation is 15gb max file size which is irrelevant if you use winzip/winrar/7zip for splitting & password protecting files(which you should anyway).Don't rely on these "lifetime storage services" for they will never work in the long run.It is basically impossible for a business to be commercially viable selling lifetime storage in TBs.


----------



## billubakra (Jul 31, 2019)

Vyom mere bhai where is your excel comparison list?
Reliable and never ending one's are Google Drive, Onedrive, AWS. Privacy is there but they all will always allow CIA, NSA to get in. Go to darknet if you want some ultra secure one's. BTW Onedrive is giving 100gb space for 1 year if you have a Samsung phone.
You are concerned about privacy but you are willing to bet on a service which will have a server in India. Even modiji will be able to view your files if they do that. There are tons of services like them. Got a mail from this company few days back Houm They all are good, some might be shabby but you should put your money in the big 3.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

I am actually thinking about sharing costs for Office 365 6 users 6tb/year plan with others.Say 3 people will share the cost & each get 2 accounts with 2TB onedrive space for 1500/year(even cheaper if buy during some sale,this prime day amazon sale this 6 user 6tb pack was available for 3200).


----------



## billubakra (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am actually thinking about sharing costs for Office 365 6 users 6tb/year plan with others.Say 3 people will share the cost & each get 2 accounts with 2TB onedrive space for 1500/year(even cheaper if buy during some sale,this prime day amazon sale this 6 user 6tb pack was available for 3200).


If its around 1000, then I am in.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

billubakra said:


> If its around 1000, then I am in.


This will be for an year though,if & when deal happens,as it is not lifetime.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2019)

Google Drive, Dropbox, MEGA and my own VPS storage. Mostly everything is spread out between these.

I use Syncthing to sync files between my phone, my PC and my VPS storage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Google Drive, Dropbox, MEGA and my own VPS storage. Mostly everything is spread out between these.
> 
> I use Syncthing to sync files between my phone, my PC and my VPS storage.


Free or paid(especially VPS)?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Free or paid(especially VPS)?


VPS is paid, obviously. Syncthing is a serverless P2P syncing application (free and open source).

Rest are free tier.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2019)

Google One - 2 TB  - ₹650/month
Hetzner  - 2 TB - € 9.90/month
Kimsufi -  2 TB  - €5.99/month
Oneprovider - 2 TB - $8.33/month
Soyoustart - 2 TB  - €4.99/month


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> VPS is paid, obviously. Syncthing is a serverless P2P syncing application (free and open source).
> 
> Rest are free tier.


How much & for what storage?



Cyberghost said:


> Google One - 2 TB  - ₹650/month
> Hetzner  - 2 TB - € 9.90/month
> Kimsufi -  2 TB  - €5.99/month
> Oneprovider - 2 TB - $8.33/month
> Soyoustart - 2 TB  - €4.99/month


Onedrive 6TB(office 365 pack amazon India)--€ 4.89/$5.45/Rs.375/month & that's the usual price.During recent amazon prime sale it was €3.88/$3.48/Rs.267/month


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Onedrive 6TB(office 365 pack amazon India)--€ 4.89/$5.45/Rs.375/month & that's the usual price.During recent amazon prime sale it was €3.88/$3.48/Rs.267/month


Is it limited to 1TB per person?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> Is it limited to 1TB per person?


You get 6 accounts & each account gets 1TB space.How you use those accounts is up to you,I mean you can use all 6 accounts for yourself or give some accounts to others.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much & for what storage?


5 USD per month for 1 GB RAM and 25 GB storage. It is running my homepage/blog, a database, an openttd server and I use it's storage to back up some things like my keepass database file.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 31, 2019)

*www.dropbox.com/s/l4cwiyco7603akb/8b5ec6a8-9527-46d1-8676-1f745c3765e0.jpg?dl=1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2019)

^^Nice! 10TB lifetime(or at least for years) free is really good.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 1, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.dropbox.com/s/l4cwiyco7603akb/8b5ec6a8-9527-46d1-8676-1f745c3765e0.jpg?dl=1


I could never find out how much my educational GDrive limit is, it doesn't show used % in GDrive webpage or app. 10TB is nice. My Drive is filled with like 45GB. I keep everything in my laptop + backup of important stuff in external HDD.  A bit hesitant to upload pics to Drive, but I guess I can zip it up & upload.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2019)

Alright, so this blew up.
Well, the google drive is very lucrative, but I just don't trust Google's privacy policy. I might just sell my soul to the devil, and they are blunt about it too in their privacy policy.

Trust on M$ is a bit better than Google in this regard. And I did think hard about M$'s offer of Office 365 plan, but the issue with that is, there is no 2 TB plan. And I don't really need their Office 365 plan, since I no longer use Windows as my primary OS (Mint, ftw).
The 6 TB plan (1 TB plan for each user) is a hassle, since I don't want to maintain multiple Microsoft accounts just to be able to use all 6 TB of cloud storage (I am not too keen to share my cloud with someone, that's another hassle).

I also researched on the "OneDrive for Business Plan 2" which offers upto 5 TB per user at Rs 660/month and doesn't include 365 bundle (which I don't require anyway). But storage is limited to 1 TB per user, unless we can pay for 5 users, then we can unlock the storage to 5 TB per user.

So that's why I am confused. Hence (and billubakra will be happy about this), I made a spreadsheet: *Cloud storage*

Here's the screenshot of the table:
*i.imgur.com/M4JOF3k.png

Sidenote: Since no cloud storage provides Linux native support, a part of is keen to look for another (potentially costlier options) given in this article: Best Cloud Storage for Linux 2019: Pleasing the Penguin


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2019)

Vyom said:


> The 6 TB plan (1 TB plan for each user) is a hassle, since I don't want to maintain multiple Microsoft accounts just to be able to use all 6 TB of cloud storage (I am not too keen to share my cloud with someone, that's another hassle).


Why not keep 2 accounts to yourself(2TB) & give away 4 other accounts to 2 people(2 each) so 3 people share the cost & get 2TB each per year,isn't it same like onedrive business plan but only cheaper?Also I don't think 6 accounts share anything other than billing statement,I mean data in 6 accounts is all separate. 

If you only care about storage(onedrive,google,amazon usually have redundancy so low risk of data loss) then you can just rent a VPS/seedbox & use that as storage(of course with no redundancy meaning if something happens to service provider's hdd then your data is gone). 1TB seedbox is available for ~480/month.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2019)

There is a free tier on AWS S3. Idk how much the limit is but you can set up your own cloud that way too.. syncthing should work with it well


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Since no cloud storage provides Linux native support


There are workarounds. Some people from the community have created FUSE drivers that allow you to mount your cloud storage as a drive.

Google drive: astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
Onedrive: mk-fg/onedrive-fuse-fs
AWS S3: s3fs-fuse/s3fs-fuse



Nerevarine said:


> There is a free tier on AWS S3. Idk how much the limit is


5 GB


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2019)

For Linux support on my Google drive.. I use rclone with a Cron job.
It is similar to git ..


----------



## Desmond (Aug 1, 2019)

I think FUSE based file system is better. Using this you can mount your cloud storage as a drive using the `mount` command. After this it behaves like a drive on your system and you can copy and paste to it as a normal drive. You can also set it to automatically mount at startup by making an entry in the /etc/fstab file.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2019)

Damn bro.. So the upside for not having a native client for Linux, is negated from the fact that there exists a way to do even better, that is to make a virtual drive of the could service!
Maybe I underestimated the FOSS community.

Also I think I am gravitating towards OneDrive. Maybe I will start with 1 TB and then move to more space as I require.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi Desmond, 
Can you link me a place to get started with FUSE ? Are there any docker packages for it ?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Hi Desmond,
> Can you link me a place to get started with FUSE ?


FUSE is just a virtual filesystem. I don't think you'd need to use it directly, rather you'd probably be using some implementation of it that someone wrote around certain file systems. How to use each implementation is generally given in the readme file for each project. Some implementations I have already listed in my above post. For other cloud storage providers, you'll have to search and see whether anyone implemented a solution.

Basically, FUSE is an interface that you can implement to translate OS specific file management tasks into their cloud storage equivalent.



Nerevarine said:


> Are there any docker packages for it ?


FUSE is available for all distros, even the ones you run in a docker container. But there are no dedicated images as such only for FUSE. In fact, docker itself uses OverlayFS in the host OS for managing its virtual storages. But this has nothing to do with mounting cloud based storage.

Edit: We use s3fs-fuse at our workplace for reading/writing to/from S3 storage, the instructions for using it is given in the link in my above post.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2019)

I have a question. So I subscribed for one month trial of Office 365 Home. I had to add a credit card. But billing will start after a month.
But on Amazon the 365 Home plan is available for a discount, Rs 4149 (*www.amazon.in/Microsoft-Office-365-people-Windows/dp/B00UP4GPQO)

So my question is, I can buy this plan from Amazon instead of using credit card which will charge full price of Rs 5299?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2019)

^^Absolutely.In fact during the recent Amazon Prime sale,office 365 price was 3400 before discount.I am hoping it goes to same level(or even lower) during coming Oct great shopping sale at which time I may buy it.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2019)

^^ Well, that's great news! I might deactivate my trial after a month, to wait for that sweet discount. But are you sure it reaches that low? My keepa tracker shows the price have never went below Rs 4k.
Link: Keepa - Amazon Price Tracker


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2019)

I remember the above 3199 price as I almost bought it but changed my mind at the last moment.The current ~4190 is the usual price & there is a good chance that it may drop to ~3300-3400 during Oct sale.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 11, 2019)

Well, I thought those drops were pricing errors or price has simply increased over the years. But if I can get the subscription for that low, I would rather wait till October to bite the bullet!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> There are workarounds. Some people from the community have created FUSE drivers that allow you to mount your cloud storage as a drive.
> 
> Google drive: astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
> Onedrive: mk-fg/onedrive-fuse-fs
> AWS S3: s3fs-fuse/s3fs-fuse


So I went over the FUSE for OneDrive. I saw this warning:



> *Deprecation Warning:* this script uses obsolete python-onedrive module for _old_ OneDrive API, and unlikely to ever be rewritten for new API, so it might be a good idea to use something else more future-proof for new projects, if there are other options available.



Any other options to access One Drive on Mint?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Google Drive, Dropbox, MEGA and my own VPS storage. Mostly everything is spread out between these.
> 
> I use Syncthing to sync files between my phone, my PC and my VPS storage.


Can I sync files on OneDrive and is there a good guide to allow me to do that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Can I sync files on OneDrive and is there a good guide to allow me to do that?


I would say do it in a limited manner only.Ransomware attacks are commonly increasing nowadays & just for this reason I would not rely only on syncing/always connected usb backups.A member's pc here was infected with ransomware which also encrypted the backup in connected usb drives making entire data gone( krusop ransomeware ). Better keep a habit of manually uploading files for backup once a week(& of course anything extremely important then backup manually immediately) & sync the same set in another online storage account(assuming you get the 6 person office 365 home version) so in worst case scenario you only lose 7 days of backup.

P.S. Also onedrive desktop client syncing performance is not good if no. of files are large(say 50k+). Check this thread OneDrive ungodly slow...? : onedrive & /r/onedrive


----------



## aaruni (Aug 18, 2019)

I would like to chime in and say, if not paying for your own cloud storage in DigitalOcean, etc, and for the purposes of archiving and stuff, why not use AWS s3? Infrequent access looks like its pretty cheap. And as for linux syncing, things built around FUSE should be nice.

Right now, I have a home server I use for my "cloud" needs, which as of now, amount to just having networked access to my data, and I use 
	
	



```
sshfs
```
 to manage files on my server.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2019)

Can you go about how to buy storage on AWS? It seemed pretty confusing to get into.
Also does it provide any trial before buying/billing?


----------



## aaruni (Aug 18, 2019)

@Desmond David would be better suited to answer about how to get into it. He already uses the free tier of S3.

You have a free tier / 5GB / 1 year as a trial account.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 18, 2019)

Getting Started with Amazon Simple Storage Service - Amazon Simple Storage Service .
Looks like an easy and intuitive official tutorial.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2019)

aaruni said:


> I would like to chime in and say, if not paying for your own cloud storage in DigitalOcean, etc, and for the purposes of archiving and stuff, why not use AWS s3? Infrequent access looks like its pretty cheap. And as for linux syncing, things built around FUSE should be nice.
> 
> Right now, I have a home server I use for my "cloud" needs, which as of now, amount to just having networked access to my data, and I use
> 
> ...


AWS S3 is meant for corporate use not your casual/typical user.It does looks pretty cheap & that's why many companies use it but go to any community with users uploading large amount of data & almost everybody picks either google drive or similar storage option but rarely amazon S3.



Vyom said:


> Can you go about how to buy storage on AWS? It seemed pretty confusing to get into.
> Also does it provide any trial before buying/billing?


Just see this & you should be able to tell it isn't a good option for you: AWS S3: understanding cloud storage costs and how to save 
just buy Office 365 pack during Oct sale for ~3-3.5k & you are set. As for linux,you can use this How To Mount OneDrive In Linux Using Rclone (Supports Business And Personal Accounts) - Linux Uprising Blog


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2019)

So I read the updated article: Simplifying Cloud Storage Costs: How AWS S3 Pricing Works and it greatly explains the pricing structure of the AWS S3. 
I now get why the pricing given on page: Cloud Storage Pricing | S3 Pricing by Region | Amazon Simple Storage Service, is so complicated. It's there for a reason. The reason being that an organization can greatly customize the plans based on their requirements. It's not for the faint of heart of course.

But for my needs of maintaining a fail-safe backup, I think I am still considering AWS.
Seems like I need to take out my 'spreadsheets' again, and calculate the exact amount I would be billed taking into account my usage patterns.

Story of this thread isn't over my friends.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2019)

First of all, note that AWS S3 is not a file system. It is actually a "data store". All data is stored in key-value pairs, even if it appears to be hierarchical. That is why it does not behave as a typical file system and reading and writing data to S3 will be a bit confusing if you are not used to it.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Can I sync files on OneDrive and is there a good guide to allow me to do that?


I'm not sure, other than the FUSE extensions on Linux


----------



## Vyom (Aug 18, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> First of all, note that AWS S3 is not a file system. It is actually a "data store". All data is stored in key-value pairs, even if it appears to be hierarchical. That is why it does not behave as a typical file system and reading and writing data to S3 will be a bit confusing if you are not used to it.


It's hard for me to imagine how else a "file" will look like to me. It won't be a simple upload and download from lets say Solid Explorer on Android?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Absolutely.In fact during the recent Amazon Prime sale,office 365 price was 3400 before discount.I am hoping it goes to same level(or even lower) during coming Oct great shopping sale at which time I may buy it.


So finally the sale is here. Do you think the price is Rs 3799 is the best one?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2019)

Vyom said:


> So finally the sale is here. Do you think the price is Rs 3799 is the best one?


I was hoping it to be around 3200-3300 based on previous year but then previous years it was for 5 users(aka 5TB) but now it is 6 users(aka 6TB) so may be this is reasonable.I will still wait though for first 2 days of the sale to see if price drops any further(in worst case scenario this 3799 price should be there for entire sale duration with an increase of may be ~100 at certain times of the day).

P.S. use sbi card & sbi YONO app to get 10%+5% discount.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 28, 2019)

Yup.. got the discount... Here's the final breakup..






So finally got the M$ subscription 
If anyone wants 1 TB of cloud storage on your account I am willing to share mine 1 TB, for Rs 50 a month. (I would just need to add your M$ account and you will get access to 1 TB of cloud storage). Only 1 TB (one account) available for rent. 

For members that helped on this thread, the discounted price is Rs 45 per month


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Good! But how come your total order value is 4160,did you add something else because current price is 3799 & I can see you got 10% sbi discount as 379.90 but you also got 361 discount(which offer is this).


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good! But how come your total order value is 4160,did you add something else because current price is 3799 & I can see you got 10% sbi discount as 379.90 but you also got 361 discount(which offer is this).


Me too was confused from it. The promotional discount of Rs 361 IS the discount of this sale.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Me too was confused from it. The promotional discount of Rs 361 IS the discount of this sale.


You must have some other promotion applied(may be you got some unlocked coupon which gets applied automatically).

Damn amazon making things complicated! Just realised it now as typing the above line. 4140(original price of 365 before sale)-361=3799(price during sale) & 10% discount on that is 379.90. You didn't got those MORE store 150+50 coupons for 250 shopping?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 29, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You didn't got those MORE store 150+50 coupons for 250 shopping?


I have no idea what that is.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I have no idea what that is.


Simple,you just had to buy order with final bill of min 250 at MORE supermarket/hypermarket & ask counter person to pay via amazon pay,he would ask your mobile number & a sms with a link would have come clicking on which would open amazon app in your mobile.You then pay the amount & within 10-15 minutes you would have got 2 coupons(50 off on min shopping order of 350 & 150 off on min shopping order of 600 on amazon). Now amazon automatically combine all eligible coupons for order so if you placed an order of 700 then both these 150 & 50 coupon would have combined to give you a discount of 200(effectively it is 200 off on any order above 600).


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2019)

That's not simple at all. But thanks for the info. I don't regret not getting those coupons.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Yup.. got the discount... Here's the final breakup..
> 
> View attachment 18400
> 
> ...


Now that you've got 6TB option, can you post here if you are allowed to use all 6TB for yourself? i.e. 6TB allocated to one ID.

I'm having 1TB plan with monthly rental, would upgrade to 6TB if you confirm I would have the whole 6TB to my single ID.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Now that you've got 6TB option, can you post here if you are allowed to use all 6TB for yourself? i.e. 6TB allocated to one ID.
> 
> I'm having 1TB plan with monthly rental, would upgrade to 6TB if you confirm I would have the whole 6TB to my single ID.


I would confirm once I test. I still haven't received the key. It's coming via snail mail. -_-

Also I kinda accepted the fact that I would need to use 6 different IDs to access all 6TBs. I thought maybe not keeping all eggs in one basket might be a good thing after all. 

But I would like to test that too.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I would confirm once I test. I still haven't received the key. It's coming via snail mail. -_-
> 
> Also I kinda accepted the fact that I would need to use 6 different IDs to access all 6TBs. *I thought maybe not keeping all eggs in one basket might be a good thing after all. *
> 
> But I would like to test that too.


Hmm, point. BUT, it's cloud, I kinda had hope that might not fail after all.

What I don't want to do is to use multiple IDs.

Check and post here if it's possible to use all 6TB to single ID.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Hmm, point. BUT, it's cloud, I kinda had hope that might not fail after all.
> 
> What I don't want to do is to use multiple IDs.
> 
> Check and post here if it's possible to use all 6TB to single ID.


It is not possible as it is clearly mentioned in product description itself: "6 users each user 1 TB & each user will obviously have a different email id". You can use this to manage multiple account though: RaiDrive, The Best Way to the remote storage   RaiDrive: How to map your cloud storage accounts on Windows for free  It also seems to have an overall positive review on reddit.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 1, 2019)

I would like to point out that while it's not possible to access more than 1 TB by a single ID, Microsoft seems pretty fine with sharing the folders to a single ID:



> With an Office 365 Home subscription, you get a total of 6 TB storage: that's 1 TB (or 1000 GB) per user.
> 
> You can share your total storage around and have use of more than 1 TB by sharing folders between users and adding the shared folders to your own OneDrive.



Source: OneDrive storage plan and billing questions


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 1, 2019)

@Vyom I would still wait for a first hand experience rather than what MS said in an article.

You try and let us know if it's possible.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 20, 2019)

I wanted to give a quick update, that I have found a seemingly great solution to sync files to my OneDrive and even using encryption. Created a new thread for this: Storing files to OneDrive cloud after encryption, on Linux and using open source tool



rhitwick said:


> @Vyom I would still wait for a first hand experience rather than what MS said in an article.
> 
> You try and let us know if it's possible.


I apologies, I am not ready to answer this yet though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 20, 2019)

@Vyom One Drive seems to perform much slower than Gdrive in terms of performance(especially downloading). 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 21, 2019)

Congrats vyom for the purchase how are you planning to use one drive storage storing photos?have you got your keys yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom One Drive seems to perform much slower than Gdrive in terms of performance(especially downloading).


I have yet to test speeds yet. But it could be your ISP or some temporary delays from the server?


pkkumarcool said:


> Congrats vyom for the purchase how are you planning to use one drive storage storing photos?have you got your keys yet?


Yes, got the key and activated. I plan to use it to make it a second backup of all my media files. Also to sync my phone and my dad's phone to automatically sync data to cloud.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2019)

Vyom said:


> I have yet to test speeds yet. But it could be your ISP or some temporary delays from the server?
> 
> Yes, got the key and activated. I plan to use it to make it a second backup of all my media files. Also to sync my phone and my dad's phone to automatically sync data to cloud.


True could be a temporary thing. I was using Brower instead of the client for uploading too, for which it might have been slower. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

Btw i dont see 6tb cloud storage offer on the box,where is it written?Also can you guide the full procedure activate cloud storage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> True could be a temporary thing. I was using Brower instead of the client for uploading too, for which it might have been slower.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



For me i used air explorer to transfer files from cloud to pc it gave me decent speed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Btw i dont see 6tb cloud storage offer on the box,where is it written?Also can you guide the full procedure activate cloud storage?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is old box pic,latest ones have 6 users mentioned. First of all,make a microsoft live account with @outlook handle. This will be your primary account to which you will add the office 365 6 users subscription.From there you can invite 5 other outlook email IDs/persons. For simplicity,just open a chat with microsoft customer care & give them remote control of your pc for a few minutes(it's totally safe,you can see what they are doing on screen & the session is conducted via enterprise version of logmein which you download from a microsoft site link provided in chat window with an otp code). Just close all windows/browsers with sensitive info & only leave the Internet Explorer window with your outlook account logged in open.

Each user gets 1 tb of onedrive account associated with their outlook email id.All users data is separate from each other but the primary account can enable/disable the access of other 5 users(but he still cannot access other 5 peoples' data).


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2019)

Ae sab to thik hai (all this is good) but, can the primary user use whole 6TB for himself/herself? (6TB tagged to one single id)

Even @Vyom isn't replying on this!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Ae sab to thik hai (all this is good) but, can the primary user use whole 6TB for himself/herself? (6TB tagged to one single id)
> 
> Even @Vyom isn't replying on this!


Not directly but in an indirect way as mentioned by @Vyom in post on previous page by creating a shared folder from each of the 5 accounts & then adding them to the 6th/primary account.In this way you will have 5 extra folders within primary account with each folder capable of utilizing 1TB of onedrive space.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not directly but in an indirect way as mentioned by @Vyom in post on previous page by creating a shared folder from each of the 5 accounts & then adding them to the 6th/primary account.In this way you will have 5 extra folders within primary account with each folder capable of utilizing 1TB of onedrive space.



But Can we add files from 6th account to shared folders?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> But Can we add files from 6th account to shared folders?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean sharing files? Sharing files is simple assuming it is like google drive,just add the outlook id of other 5 accounts & send them the link & they will be able to access the link/file after logging in through their outlook id.

If you are talking about sharing folders then it is the same process.Any folder you share & give edit permission can utilize all the space available in that onedrive account & whichever account you give permission to edit that folder can thus utilize the space associated with the onedrive account that shared the folder.

P.S. Now I get it.You can add any files within those shared folders from your/6th account as long as those 5 folders don't cross the 1TB size limit.Once you have filled all 5 shared folders(5tb total with 1tb in each folder) then you can only add files/data in your own/6th account 1tb space.of course any data you add outside of those 5 shared folders will also be using your 1tb space.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

No what i meant was to be able to upload files to 5 shared folders(which is shared to 6th account) from 6th account Then only we can say that we can control everything from 6th account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Edited my above post.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> P.S. Now I get it.You can add any files within those shared folders from your/6th account as long as those 5 folders don't cross the 1TB size limit.Once you have filled all 5 shared folders(5tb total with 1tb in each folder) then you can only add files/data in your own/6th account 1tb space.of course any data you add outside of those 5 shared folders will also be using your 1tb space.



Thats really great we can only use 1 account and not need to login to everytime to other accounts.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thats really great we can only use 1 account and not need to login to everytime to other accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Great explanation by Whitestar. I thought it was common knowledge. But I myself am not able to test it since for that I need to:
1. Create multiple Microsoft accout
2. Make shared folder
3. Upload files to shared folder

I am stuck in taking out time to do, well, first step.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

^^I am also not getting time otherwise I would have also tested it by now.If you succeed then post a small info here.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

Vyom said:


> Exactly. Great explanation by Whitestar. I thought it was common knowledge. But I myself am not able to test it since for that I need to:
> 1. Create multiple Microsoft accout
> 2. Make shared folder
> 3. Upload files to shared folder
> ...



Saw your other post.Are you using linux? Please check for windows as mostly are windows user here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Saw your other post.Are you using linux? Please check for windows as mostly are windows user here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That has nothing to do with this discussion.Only difference with Linux is that one will have to use a client other than onedrive(in this case,rclone) if one does not want to use the browser for uploading/downloading from onedrive.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That has nothing to do with this discussion.Only difference with Linux is that one will have to use a client other than onedrive(in this case,rclone) if one does not want to use the browser for uploading/downloading from onedrive.



What about windows which client should be used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> What about windows which client should be used?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously the default choice would be onedrive,in fact it is already integrated within win 10. If you are not satisfied with it then you can try other clients too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Obviously the default choice would be onedrive,in fact it is already integrated within win 10. If you are not satisfied with it then you can try other clients too.



Have you tried Air Explorer? It is a great cloud file manager easy to use and you can integrate all cloud manager at same place and transfer file easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 23, 2019)

Its basic free plan has limitation of only 1 account per cloud storage,a better option for free would be RaiDrive, The Best Way to the remote storage


----------



## aaruni (Jul 25, 2020)

Recent discovery : It is possible to use S3 compatible storage and just mount it as a local filesystem on Linux using s3backer.

Here's an article I wrote about this : Filesystem over S3 : s3backer


----------



## Vyom (Jul 25, 2020)

aaruni said:


> Recent discovery : It is possible to use S3 compatible storage and just mount it as a local filesystem on Linux using s3backer.
> 
> Here's an article I wrote about this : Filesystem over S3 : s3backer


Good article.
How exactly are you going to use this file system now? Archiving old data?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 25, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Good article.
> How exactly are you going to use this file system now? Archiving old data?



Right now, I have created a 200GB filesystem using that, and symlinked my nextcloud's data directory into the s3 backed ext4. If the 30 day trial goes by without hiccups, will migrate to the entire 1 TB.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2020)

You didn't talk about costs. How much it costs you to host 1 TB of data on Amazon.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2020)

It's the time of the year again. I need to get the 6 TB Microsoft Office plan again. Current one expires on 31st October.
There is no Amazon deal as of now on the product: *www.amazon.in/Microsoft-Office-365-people-Windows/dp/B00UP4GPQO
Price as of now is still, Rs 4880.
A reminder that I was able to get this plan at Rs 3419, last year after deal and card discount!


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2020)

Vyom said:


> It's the time of the year again. I need to get the 6 TB Microsoft Office plan again. Current one expires on 31st October.
> There is no Amazon deal as of now on the product: Microsoft Office 365 Home for 6 users (Windows/Mac Laptop + tablet) for 12 month/1 Year - (Activation Key Card): Amazon.in: Software
> Price as of now is still, Rs 4880.
> A reminder that I was able to get this plan at Rs 3419, last year after deal and card discount!


Microsoft Office 365 Home 6 user 1 year 2019 Price in India - Buy Microsoft Office 365 Home 6 user 1 year 2019 online at Flipkart.com

Cheaper in FK & sales are coming


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2020)

Oh, thanks man. Although I could trust more from the seller from where I already bought one time and the key worked.
But lets see what this sale brings up. 

I found that the dates for sales this time are following:
Flipkart: 16th - 21st Oct 2020.
Amazon: Starting 17th Oct 2020.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2020)

I am also in same situation but I think amazon MS office 365 price should be cheaper than flipkart price during sale. In any case I have both sbi credit card & hdfc debit card so will see which one comes out in the end to be cheaper(10% instant discount is common as well as 5% affiliate discount using sbi yono & hdfc smartbuy for shopping on amazon so that leaves 1.25% of simplyclick credit card transaction on flipkart+1% on simplyclick card bill payment using my hdfc platinum debit card as extra on flipkart side).


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2020)

I got two listing on Amazon for Microsoft 365 (1 TB per 6 user edition), one that sends scratch card and other that provides code online.

1. Microsoft 365 Family | Email delivery in 1 hour| 12-Month Subscription, 6 people | Premium Office apps | 1TB OneDrive cloud storage (Rs 4999)
2. Microsoft Office 365 Home for 6 users (Windows/Mac Laptop + tablet) for 12 month/1 Year - (Activation Key Card): Amazon.in: Software (Rs. 4659)

It was the 2nd one which I bought last year, although I would prefer the 1st, since it sends the code digitally.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I got two listing on Amazon for Microsoft 365 (1 TB per 6 user edition), one that sends scratch card and other that provides code online.
> 
> 1. Microsoft 365 Family | Email delivery in 1 hour| 12-Month Subscription, 6 people | Premium Office apps | 1TB OneDrive cloud storage (Rs 4999)
> 2. Microsoft Office 365 Home for 6 users (Windows/Mac Laptop + tablet) for 12 month/1 Year - (Activation Key Card): Amazon.in: Software (Rs. 4659)
> ...


Always prefer the key card version because you have a hard copy proof of purchase(box & all) which you can show to any MS customer support executive over chat in case of any issues & I think hard copy version gets more priority/attention from customer support compared to digital ones.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

Google apparently will be changing their 12 USD unlimited plan to a 2TB plan.

Discussion on reddit : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/DataHoarder/comments/j61wcg

Source : Google Workspace (Formerly G Suite): Business Collaboration Tools

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2020)

^^ Reading the comments on reddit, two things are apparent:
1. Existing users can continue the old plans, so are not worried
2. Rest of the users are simply not worried, since they are "data hoarders" or are happy since they can now "manage their hoarding" addiction.

Either way, doesn't really impact those who want to stay the heck away from Google's cloud, in fact, they would be laughing af.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

Still, a downgrade from unlimited to 2TB is substantial I'd say. I guess people really are absolutely utilizing their storage space for these unlimited plans that has made Google update their plans. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Still, a downgrade from unlimited to 2TB is substantial I'd say. I guess people really are absolutely utilizing their storage space for these unlimited plans that has made Google update their plans.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


That is an understatement, many people are storing 200TB+ there.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is an understatement, many people are storing 200TB+ there.



Well that's what happens when Google announces "unlimited storage" in pixel 2 launch event to mock Apple.
Source: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeP0l9leco8


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Well that's what happens when Google announces "unlimited storage" in pixel 2 launch event to mock Apple.
> Source: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeP0l9leco8


Well that petabyte dude became the poster boy for Amazon cancelling its unlimited storage plans so lets see if someone similar comes up for google changing its unlimited plan policies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2020)

These truly unlimited ones were just gimmicks to a certain point, till they saw people actually just uploading random data just for the memes to their server. Imagine everyone on their data center using 1TB, they'll need to double down on new data centers. 





whitestar_999 said:


> Well that petabyte dude became the poster boy for Amazon cancelling its unlimited storage plans so lets see if someone similar comes up for google changing its unlimited plan policies.


Petabyte really is an unprecedented amount of data. I've probably not used that much bandwidth from all my internet activities throughout my life. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> These truly unlimited ones were just gimmicks to a certain point, till they saw people actually just uploading random data just for the memes to their server. Imagine everyone on their data center using 1TB, they'll need to double down on new data centers. Petabyte really is an unprecedented amount of data. I've probably not used that much bandwidth from all my internet activities throughout my life.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Definitely not the data but as far as bandwidth is concerned I have used 100TB upload on my seedbox in a month or two.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 10, 2020)

Vyom said:


> I got two listing on Amazon for Microsoft 365 (1 TB per 6 user edition), one that sends scratch card and other that provides code online.
> 
> 1. Microsoft 365 Family | Email delivery in 1 hour| 12-Month Subscription, 6 people | Premium Office apps | 1TB OneDrive cloud storage (Rs 4999)
> 2. Microsoft Office 365 Home for 6 users (Windows/Mac Laptop + tablet) for 12 month/1 Year - (Activation Key Card): Amazon.in: Software (Rs. 4659)
> ...




I have a small question, Are cheaper OEM license for Office 2019 Good? Should they be considered? Like this

I doubt this because, Something to good to be true is often bad. Also, there was no article or video, which gave the clear picture, as most of them were sponsored


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have a small question, Are cheaper OEM license for Office 2019 Good? Should they be considered? Like this
> 
> I doubt this because, Something to good to be true is often bad. Also, there was no article or video, which gave the clear picture, as most of them were sponsored


Best case scenario, it will work as advertised for more than 1-2 years. Worst case scenario, it will stop working after few months. In either case the money you pay to buy such keys won't be going to microsoft(aka just like using ahem software).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Best case scenario, it will work as advertised for more than 1-2 years. Worst case scenario, it will stop working after few months. In either case the money you pay to buy such keys won't be going to microsoft(aka just like using ahem software).



I saw a famous youtuber above 3m subscriber advertise it.

I need office 2019 original, non-cracked for 10 pcs, and cant spend above 50k for just that software.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 10, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I need office 2019 original, non-cracked for 10 pcs, and cant spend above 50k for just that software.


Take a look at google docs or LibreOffice instead.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 10, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Take a look at google docs or LibreOffice instead.




I need it offline, So no to google docs.

Libreoffice ppt's dont sit good with ms powerpoint, and i need access too.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Libreoffice ppt's dont sit good with ms powerpoint, and i need access too.


Maybe try then Free Office, it even looks the same as MS office counterpart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I saw a famous youtuber above 3m subscriber advertise it.
> 
> I need office 2019 original, non-cracked for 10 pcs, and cant spend above 50k for just that software.


Take a look at office 365 version, it can run offline but needs to connect to internet once in 30 days for license verification.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I need it offline, So no to google docs.
> 
> Libreoffice ppt's dont sit good with ms powerpoint, and i need access too.


At this point you're better off paying for Office. You specifically need the features it has 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2020)

@Vyom office 365 6 users pack available for effectively 3767 at flipkart using sbi simplyclick card:
*www.flipkart.com/microsoft-office-365-home-6-user-1-year-2019/p/itmfdcqvzrqhhxyq


----------



## chetansha (Oct 15, 2020)

A friend bought degoo recently, 10tb for $99.99, lifetime 

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2020)

chetansha said:


> A friend bought degoo recently, 10tb for $99.99, lifetime
> 
> Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


Such services are not reliable, seen many examples where after a few months/year many new conditions were imposed.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Vyom office 365 6 users pack available for effectively 3767 at flipkart using sbi simplyclick card:
> *www.flipkart.com/microsoft-office-365-home-6-user-1-year-2019/p/itmfdcqvzrqhhxyq


Thanks. And now it also went for sale on Amazon:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B00UP4GPQO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_3RqIFbCXERZ1R
Rs 4299 - 10%


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Thanks. And now it also went for sale on Amazon:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B00UP4GPQO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_3RqIFbCXERZ1R
> Rs 4299 - 10%


I think you need to buy items worth 5k for the card discount, but yes, a good price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Rs 4299 - 10%


Buy it via hdfc smartbuy & get extra 5% off(will come to savings acc linked with debit card or credit card acc) just like sbi yono.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy it via hdfc smartbuy & get extra 5% off(will come to savings acc linked with debit card or credit card acc) just like sbi yono.


I didn't have access to smartbuy or I didn't bother to look it up 
But I did manage to get my copy of the MS 365 for Rs 3,842.82 yesterday. Good to go for one more year!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2020)

I use Oracle's cloud VMs, because they give you two free micro instances with Epyc 7xxx series (!) chips. The hardware is not dedicated of course - your system is virtualised. However the performance is acceptable and the storage is a generous 50GB per VM.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I use Oracle's cloud VMs, because they give you two free micro instances with Epyc 7xxx series (!) chips. The hardware is not dedicated of course - your system is virtualised. However the performance is acceptable and the storage is a generous 50GB per VM.


What OS you get with these VMs & are there limitation regarding usage(like no torrents/irc/vpn/file sharing sites etc)?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What OS you get with these VMs & are there limitation regarding usage(like no torrents/irc/vpn/file sharing sites etc)?


You can either use any operating system, including ones you upload. The process for the latter is a little convoluted/involved but I was able to do it successfully in one go. I use openSUSE tumbleweed on mine.

Oracle provides RHEL, CentOS and Oracle Linux images.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 22, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I use Oracle's cloud VMs, because they give you two free micro instances with Epyc 7xxx series (!) chips. The hardware is not dedicated of course - your system is virtualised. However the performance is acceptable and the storage is a generous 50GB per VM.


What kind of GPUs available ? Tesla T4 is there ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> What kind of GPUs available ? Tesla T4 is there ?


I am not sure, I haven't really looked into it. But they do have a lot of Nvidia GPU instances.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have a small question, Are cheaper OEM license for Office 2019 Good? Should they be considered? Like this



If you _do _want to go for OEM keys better to go to this site Windows 10 Professional OEM Key | G2PLAY.NET  ig


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 22, 2020)

@RumbaMon19

I would advice you to just not activate the OS instead and use the OS with watermark .

PS. Since u are already an user of Linux , I won't give suggestion of trying it instead.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 22, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> @RumbaMon19
> 
> I would advice you to just not activate the OS instead and use the OS with watermark .
> 
> PS. Since u are already an user of Linux , I won't give suggestion of trying it instead.





Æsoteric Positron said:


> If you _do _want to go for OEM keys better to go to this site Windows 10 Professional OEM Key | G2PLAY.NET  ig




I need it for office, not for windows, Office cant run without  a license.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I need it for office, not for windows, Office cant run without  a license.


Buy Office 365 6 users license from amazon in next sale, should cost you ~3.8-3.6k for 1 year subscription. You also get 1TB one drive space for each user acc so 6TB total cloud storage too besides getting genuine MS office latest version.
*@Æsoteric Positron*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I need it for office, not for windows, Office cant run without  a license.


Out of curiosity, is libreoffice not an option for you?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy Office 365 6 users license from amazon in next sale, should cost you ~3.8-3.6k for 1 year subscription. You also get 1TB one drive space for each user acc so 6TB total cloud storage too besides getting genuine MS office latest version.
> *@Æsoteric Positron*


 
Anyways, I got it for 4.6k Yesterday as I required it urgently.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Out of curiosity, is libreoffice not an option for you?



NO. Libreoffice ppts cant work with office. For ex. If a table is made in Presenter, It gets deformed in office for some reason.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 24, 2020)

Vyom said:


> You didn't talk about costs. How much it costs you to host 1 TB of data on Amazon.



Sorry for the really late reply.

It costs 5.99 USD per TB per month. Minimum billing amount is 5.99 USD, but beyond that, its pay-as-you-go, billed on a per GB basis. So, you don't have to reserve a multi TB plan. You are automatically only charged what you use.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2020)

aaruni said:


> Sorry for the really late reply.
> 
> It costs 5.99 USD per TB per month. Minimum billing amount is 5.99 USD, but beyond that, its pay-as-you-go, billed on a per GB basis. So, you don't have to reserve a multi TB plan. You are automatically only charged what you use.


You should write a detailed article/blog about the cloud system you're running.

Or you already wrote and I'm not aware of it? (post it here in that case) 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaruni (Dec 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> You should write a detailed article/blog about the cloud system you're running.
> 
> Or you already wrote and I'm not aware of it? (post it here in that case)
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk



It is just a nextcloud server, with an implementation of s3backer thrown in it. I have written a blog post about s3backer in general, but not exactly how I am using it.

If enough people are interested, I can write in detail about exactly how I have implemented things.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone using Digiboxx? It's an Indian site and they are giving upto 2 TB for Rs. 360 per year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> Anyone using Digiboxx? It's an Indian site and they are giving upto 2 TB for Rs. 360 per year.


It is 199/month for 2TB(that is why read every line carefully & check every option whenever "upto" is mentioned) which is not worth it in my opinion considering you can get office 365 with 6TB onedrive space(+genuine office) annual subscription for around 4k in amazon oct sale.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 3, 2021)

Google for me anyday.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is 199/month for 2TB(that is why read every line carefully & check every option whenever "upto" is mentioned) which is not worth it in my opinion considering you can get office 365 with 6TB onedrive space(+genuine office) annual subscription for around 4k in amazon oct sale.
> View attachment 20313


+1
Office 365 Family plan is any day better. I won't trust any small company with my data.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jun 3, 2021)

I knew there would be a catch somewhere. I looked at this page:

*digiboxx.com/knowledge-center/how-much-do-i-need-to-pay-for-a-digiboxx-account/
It shows rs. 30 for monthly and rs. 360 onwards for yearly (it says onwards, so again there must be some condition.)

@whitestar_999 Can you give the link for the page of which you've given the screenshot?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 3, 2021)

The issue with small company cloud service is that they might dissapear completely without any warning.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> I knew there would be a catch somewhere. I looked at this page:
> 
> *digiboxx.com/knowledge-center/how-much-do-i-need-to-pay-for-a-digiboxx-account/
> It shows rs. 30 for monthly and rs. 360 onwards for yearly (it says onwards, so again there must be some condition.)
> ...


*digiboxx.com/workspace


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 4, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> *digiboxx.com/workspace


Did you sign up? Because even I can't the detailed pricing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Did you sign up? Because even I can't the detailed pricing.


 Their site actually redirects direct pricing link page to plans page. On the plans/pricing features page, click on "purchase now" & in next page you will see the option to fill all the details & there at the bottom you can see actual plan charges in drop down options.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Their site actually redirects direct pricing link page to plans page. On the plans/pricing features page, click on "purchase now" & in next page you will see the option to fill all the details & there at the bottom you can see actual plan charges in drop down options.


Oh, maybe I didn't scroll down. Anyways not going to buy. At this time even their website is down.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Oh, maybe I didn't scroll down. Anyways not going to buy. At this time even their website is down.
> View attachment 20320


 I only checked at night times so haven't seen this yet.


----------



## OrrBitt (Jun 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Their site actually redirects direct pricing link page to plans page. On the plans/pricing features page, click on "purchase now" & in next page you will see the option to fill all the details & there at the bottom you can see actual plan charges in drop down options.



Okay, so that's where the plan details are.

The individual plan D is 2 TB for Rs. 199. Assuming that's Rs. 199 for a year for 2 TBs, I'd say that's a good option, for storing non-important stuff. A 2 TB HDD would cost around 5-6k.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 6, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> The individual plan D is 2 TB for Rs. 199.


IMO that's too good to be true.  I think it is 199/mo. For this low,  how will they even manage there costs?


----------



## OrrBitt (Jun 6, 2021)

The same thing occurred to me, but on their plans page, they are showing Rs. 360 for one year, so maybe they really are offering one year 2 TBs for Rs. 199. The only way to be sure would be to buy it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2021)

OrrBitt said:


> Okay, so that's where the plan details are.
> 
> The individual plan D is 2 TB for Rs. 199. Assuming that's Rs. 199 for a year for 2 TBs, I'd say that's a good option, for storing non-important stuff. A 2 TB HDD would cost around 5-6k.












Rs.30/month plan changes to Rs.360/year, same logic will apply to other plans.

@RumbaMon19


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 20326
> 
> 
> View attachment 20325
> ...



That comes to Rs1/day. That's very low price.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> That comes to Rs1/day. That's very low price.


Yes but only for this plan, for approx Rs.11/day you can get 6TB of onedrive space in office 365 family edition during amazon oct gis sale.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 4, 2021)

Alright, so October 2021 is here. And Amazon sale is ongoing.
I realized that Microsoft have increased the annual Microsoft 365 (6 user) plan. Now instead of Rs 5299, it costs Rs 6199.
Hence, the discounted price on Amazon is also coming out to be Rs 4649. (Although the page is still showing old price, but on Flipkart it's updated).

After 10% ban discount final purchase price would be, Rs 4184.

So, the price history comes to be:
Sep 2019: Rs 3419
Oct 2020: Rs 3842 (up 12.3%)
Oct 2021: Rs 4184 (Up 8.9%)

So, Microsoft's cloud have it's own inflation rate that is beating the market. 

Also on my Services and Subscription page, I can see that the next billing date is 1st May 2022. It should be November this year. I don't know where the extra months come from!





So I checked the order history page, and I saw an order which happened on Sep 30, 2021. But I didn't place this order. I don't know from where this order came from. But I can see that next due date is 1st May 2022. I tried to ask from customer care, but they don't know it too.

Screenshot of this order attached. Can someone confirm if they are seeing it too? Or am I going crazy?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 4, 2021)

Enjoy the extra months


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2021)

Vyom said:


> So I checked the order history page, and I saw an order which happened on Sep 30, 2021. But I didn't place this order. I don't know from where this order came from. But I can see that next due date is 1st May 2022. I tried to ask from customer care, but they don't know it too.


I have seen a similar order in my account but that was because MS support added 1 month extra to my subscription after I chatted with them to explain that I want to activate my office 365 a month later so that I would be within subscription when the next year amazon/flipkart sale start. I am guessing maybe MS is giving this "bonus months" to subscribers who are not using much space(I am using around 3TB out of 6TB currently).

Btw I got 4 MS office 365 annual keys for around 1200 each courtesy of a MS employee I found on another forum a few months back


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Enjoy the extra months


Well I waned to know the reason for them being so generous. My hunch was that Microsoft must be compensating for some law suit occurred due to some data breach. But I am not sure now. Corporates are not generous due to no reason.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I have seen a similar order in my account but that was because MS support added 1 month extra to my subscription after I chatted with them to explain that I want to activate my office 365 a month later so that I would be within subscription when the next year amazon/flipkart sale start. I am guessing maybe MS is giving this "bonus months" to subscribers who are not using much space(I am using around 3TB out of 6TB currently).


Well I am using less than 2 TB, so are they compensating for that?



whitestar_999 said:


> Btw I got 4 MS office 365 annual keys for around 1200 each courtesy of a MS employee I found on another forum a few months back


Whoa! Are you sure it's legit?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I have seen a similar order in my account but that was because MS support added 1 month extra to my subscription after I chatted with them to explain that I want to activate my office 365 a month later so that I would be within subscription when the next year amazon/flipkart sale start. I am guessing maybe MS is giving this "bonus months" to subscribers who are not using much space(I am using around 3TB out of 6TB currently).
> 
> Btw I got 4 MS office 365 annual keys for around 1200 each courtesy of a MS employee I found on another forum a few months back


1.2k per key for a personal 1TB is the normal deal IMO. With sales, you can bring it down to 700 per key (4200 for a family pack).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 5, 2021)

Vyom said:


> Well I waned to know the reason for them being so generous. My hunch was that Microsoft must be compensating for some law suit occurred due to some data breach. But I am not sure now. Corporates are not generous due to no reason.


My O365 is managed by another guy, so can't see the subscription end date.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> My O365 is managed by another guy, so can't see the subscription end date.


Well simply ask him to visit *account.microsoft.com/services and tell you?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2021)

Vyom said:


> Whoa! Are you sure it's legit?


All MS employees get this option of buying MS products at exclusive discounted prices which they can share with their friends & family by inviting them to MS store with their own employee friend family pass.
*store.ecompanystore.com/microsoft/Shop/Landing/?isSignin=True
These are the details:
*www.microsoftalumni.com/s/1769/19/interior.aspx?sid=1769&gid=2&pgid=791
I got 4 MS Office 365 6 users 6TB family pack keys for around 1200 each by asking that MS employee to send me 4 invite links to 4 different email accounts of mine. He gets $5 benefit for each friend family person he invites who make a purchase so it was win win for both of us(he got $5*4=$20 benefit for his next purchase from store while I got four office 365 family pack for 1200 each).



omega44-xt said:


> 1.2k per key for a personal 1TB is the normal deal IMO. With sales, you can bring it down to 700 per key (4200 for a family pack).


See my above post


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> All MS employees get this option of buying MS products at exclusive discounted prices which they can share with their friends & family by inviting them to MS store with their own employee friend family pass.
> *store.ecompanystore.com/microsoft/Shop/Landing/?isSignin=True
> These are the details:
> *www.microsoftalumni.com/s/1769/19/interior.aspx?sid=1769&gid=2&pgid=791
> ...


I think I should start reconnect with my college friends who work at MS.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2021)

Or better yet, ask them for their college mail id if they don't use. And register yourself an office365 email, (u get 1 tb for free) and ul on google drive.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I got 4 MS Office 365 6 users 6TB family pack keys for around 1200 each by asking that MS employee to send me 4 invite links to 4 different email accounts of mine. He gets $5 benefit for each friend family person he invites who make a purchase so it was win win for both of us(he got $5*4=$20 benefit for his next purchase from store while I got four office 365 family pack for 1200 each).


So would be able to use these 4 invites in 4 successive years, or is there some deadline, so needs to be used within 1 year or two?
Asking since a friend of you might need one soon (aka me ).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2021)

Vyom said:


> So would be able to use these 4 invites in 4 successive years, or is there some deadline, so needs to be used within 1 year or two?
> Asking since a friend of you might need one soon (aka me ).


I don't think there is an expiry date for keys purchased(you first need to redeem the invite link which does have a expiry date though of a few days I think or if the inviter revokes the invitation link before you could redeem, after clicking on invite link you can create an acc on that exclusive store inside which you see softwares at discounted price) at least within a year & in any case you can stack the subscriptions up to 5 years for office 365 so just keep adding keys to your current office 365 subscription to keep increasing its validity by 1 year every time until it reaches 5 years. I already added 2 keys to extend my current subscription till 2023 & will use remaining 2 keys later this year.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I think I should start reconnect with my college friends who work at MS.


If you remember this in our PM conversation 
*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/1625000211537-png.20528/
@Nerevarine


----------



## Vyom (Apr 16, 2022)

Alright pals. So my subscription of OneDrive was supposed to end in Oct 2021. But due to some reason they have provided bonus months till April 2022. And now this is April 2022.

On amazon the price is 5299 and no bank offers. So today on the subscription page, I saw this:






Seems like Microsoft is again providing 2 months. So I have got grace period.
Anyone any idea of any deal for Microsoft 365? Any sale that may come in next 2 months?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Alright pals. So my subscription of OneDrive was supposed to end in Oct 2021. But due to some reason they have provided bonus months till April 2022. And now this is April 2022.
> 
> On amazon the price is 5299 and no bank offers. So today on the subscription page, I saw this:
> 
> ...


Usually amazon with card offers in the cheapest that I know of. Some sale might lowest price, like Diwali one. From price trackers, it has been as low as 4.8k few months back.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 17, 2022)

Well yes, there is only one discount as of now, 5% Amazon Pay ICICI.
Lets hope I get some deals in next 2 months.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2022)

Anyone willing to purchase new subscription of Office365. I need 3 TB of storage. We can divide costs that way for rest 3 TB of storage.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyone willing to purchase new subscription of Office365. I need 3 TB of storage. We can divide costs that way for rest 3 TB of storage.


Amazon Prime Day sale starts on 12th July 12AM, might get a good deal on office 365 at that time not to mention currently it is out of stock with appario retail(the official amazon seller which is recommended to buy software on amazon. Me & @Vyom both bought it from this seller only).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2022)

Could you tell me how does it work ? Is it like one account becomes a master account and they can add other email IDs ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Could you tell me how does it work ? Is it like one account becomes a master account and they can add other email IDs ?


Yes, you get a single key which creates a sort of master acc. You can send invitation link to up to 5 email ids & clicking on these links will let the user become a premium office 365 member too. You can also revoke the invitation any time from master acc but you cannot access any of the invited members/accounts onedrive/office data in any way. For my own use I just create 6 different outlook IDs & then send email invitation link from master acc to other 5 outlook IDs I created.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon Prime Day sale starts on 12th July 12AM, might get a good deal on office 365 at that time not to mention currently it is out of stock with appario retail(the official amazon seller which is recommended to buy software on amazon. Me & @Vyom both bought it from this seller only).


Damn! My 2 month extension is only available till June end. Can't wait till July 12!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 18, 2022)

I actually like Google one subscription for something like Photos more.
Google's policy is that they will not delete your data even after you stop paying for subscription. Realistically thats never going to happen but supposedly if I move from google one to something else in future, there will always be a backup copy of my photos on google. So Im kinda more inclined to take that deal.
Plus ofcourse the photos app, being so much better, google's ML And AI for photo clean up and touchups etc.


----------



## GranioneNoise (Jun 18, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> I could never find out how much my educational GDrive limit is, it doesn't show used % in GDrive webpage or app. 10TB is nice. My Drive is filled with like 45GB. I keep everything in my laptop + backup of important stuff in external HDD.  A bit hesitant to upload pics to Drive, but I guess I can zip it up & upload.


It depends on the storage plan usually schools and universities are offered with a baseline of 100 TB of pooled storage which is shared across all users. 
In most cases your school/college might delete files of users when they hit the limit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 19, 2022)

GranioneNoise said:


> It depends on the storage plan usually schools and universities are offered with a baseline of 100 TB of pooled storage which is shared across all users.
> In most cases your school/college might delete files of users when they hit the limit.


The real problem is google drive for educational workspace (aka educational google drive) are gonna end unlimited storage very soon. the limit is going to be 5 GB starting july.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Damn! My 2 month extension is only available till June end. Can't wait till July 12!


I am waiting to receive some info from an online contact of mine, might help you in getting a decent deal on office products.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> The real problem is google drive for educational workspace (aka educational google drive) are gonna end unlimited storage very soon. the limit is going to be 5 GB starting july.


This is a bummer.

Any idea if Google one's shared family plans work the same as O365?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 20, 2022)

whitestar_999 said:


> I am waiting to receive some info from an online contact of mine, might help you in getting a decent deal on office products.


Well, good thing is, currently 10% card discount is applicable. Terms says that it's until 22nd June. Might take a plunge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Well, good thing is, currently 10% card discount is applicable. Terms says that it's until 22nd June. Might take a plunge.


How much price you are getting from MS before applying the card offer?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2022)

Degoo Cloud is giving FREE 100GB storage space and you can upgrade with subscription also 

*degoo.com/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Degoo Cloud is giving FREE 100GB storage space and you can upgrade with subscription also


Poor reviews & absolutely not suggested for buying when one can get google drive/onedrive(via office 365) storage at similar prices during some sale/card offer/personal contacts.

*cloudstorageinfo.org/degoo-review


----------



## TigerKing (Jul 8, 2022)

*internxt.com/Upgrade to 2TB
1st year free with "HIDEME"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 8, 2022)

TigerKing said:


> *internxt.com/Upgrade to 2TB
> 1st year free with "HIDEME"


Not a good option except for some casual usage.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/cloudstorage/comments/mewsas


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2022)

Alert on Prime day deal on Microsoft 365. 
Sale price: Rs 4320 (After 10% discount of Rs. 4809).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 23, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Alert on Prime day deal on Microsoft 365.
> Sale price: Rs 4320 (After 10% discount of Rs. 4809).


I saw you mentioning already deciding to buy office 365 subscription to renew your plan expiring on 25-26th june so didn't contact you. I already got @Nerevarine office 365 family plan 1 year subscription for around 2300 via an online contact of mine.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2022)

What! Actually when I try to cancel the subscription, I get option to extend by 2 months, so I extended again on 28th Jun. Maybe I didn't post it here.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks @whitestar_999 for the help. I was able to get the O365 on discount and cancel Amazon's purchase.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2022)

Vyom said:


> Thanks @whitestar_999 for the help. I was able to get the O365 on discount and cancel Amazon's purchase.


No problem


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 27, 2022)

Anyone having slot for 1tb one drive cloud?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone having slot for 1tb one drive cloud?


You can check on TE forum also for a similar Office 365 thread.


----------

